# Out door pictures 2017



## silvertonebetty

Some photos of the great out doors


----------



## silvertonebetty

More

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## SaucyJack

Got a couple today....


----------



## silvertonebetty

This phones being a pain

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## silvertonebetty

I'm hate technology right now































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## silvertonebetty

Not alloying me to post a bunch of pics































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## silvertonebetty

So I guess a few at a time































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## silvertonebetty

A little more































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## silvertonebetty

And more































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## capnjim




----------



## silvertonebetty

Wow this is a lot




























I think that's all them 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## silvertonebetty

capnjim said:


> View attachment 86953
> View attachment 86961
> View attachment 86969


Wow a lot of wAter 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mooh

The view from the shore in front of my family's cottage this morning.


----------



## Scotty

Silver, got any from inside that abandoned house?


----------



## Mooh

Goderich beach last August.


----------



## silvertonebetty

Scotty said:


> Silver, got any from inside that abandoned house?


No I was too nervous to enter. But I'd buy the property in a heartbeat. There's old barns as well 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## silvertonebetty

Found more































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## silvertonebetty

I know it's off topic but .Each time a grand child in the family turns 18 my grandfather goes and takes photos and gets then developed and framed. It's the only picture hanging in my apartment and I haven't seen 18 in almost 10 years lol









Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## LanceT

Trail day with my hound.


----------



## Scotty

silvertonebetty said:


> No I was too nervous to enter. But I'd buy the property in a heartbeat. There's old barns as well
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



I'd love to retire down east


----------



## silvertonebetty

Scotty said:


> I'd love to retire down east


It really is nice over here but I can't wait till the leaves are back on the trees


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## silvertonebetty

some more 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## silvertonebetty

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## silvertonebetty

Went to the harbor






























Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## silvertonebetty

Not much sun today






























Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## silvertonebetty

More






























Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## silvertonebetty

More






























Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## silvertonebetty

Last of today's walk






























Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Lincoln

Kelowna - Lake Okanogan in BC


----------



## Robert1950

Taken from my daughter's backyard. Strathcona County, AB.


----------



## Robert1950

Just outside of Tofield, AB.


----------



## Robert1950

North Saskatchewan River - around SW Edmonton.


----------



## Robert1950

One more for the day. Another backyard shot, this time using an Infrared converted DSLR. Foliage comes out whitish, grey in the shadows, other colours are flipped.


----------



## Mooh

Seagull, sun, contrail, cliffs, water, some guy with a camera trying to be artistic.


----------



## butterknucket

What are you guys using for cameras for these?


----------



## silvertonebetty

butterknucket said:


> What are you guys using for cameras for these?


Me lg nexus 5 phone


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vadsy

butterknucket said:


> What are you guys using for cameras for these?


using an Idaho russet potato ....


----------



## Bubb




----------



## Bubb




----------



## Robert1950

butterknucket said:


> What are you guys using for cameras for these?


Nikon D80 (got it used), Nikon D80 IR Converted (got it used), Nikon D70s( got it new 12 years ago - backup know). Nikon 18-70AF DX (got it with the D70s, still my main lens), 50mm F1.8 AF (used), 55-200f4.5G DX(used). Not the latest stuff, but like a decade old Corolla, just keeps going fine. I have also been using my Sony Z3 smartphone for snaps more often in the last year. Sony does good optics.


----------



## Mooh

butterknucket said:


> What are you guys using for cameras for these?


Either a Samsung or iphone, some might be a Canon Power Shot. Nothing fancy.


----------



## Steadfastly

Robert1950 said:


> Just outside of Tofield, AB.


Robert, just wondering if those are the foothills of Jasper, in the background?


----------



## LanceT

Steadfastly said:


> Robert, just wondering if those are the foothills of Jasper, in the background?


Tofield is in the middle of Alberta so not likely.


----------



## Mooh

The Maitland River valley looking south, Goderich and Lake Huron in the distance, taken from Tiger Dunlop's tomb. Easter 2017.


----------



## Steadfastly

LanceT said:


> Tofield is in the middle of Alberta so not likely.


Yes, I did map it on Google maps but I thought if you picture is facing the right direction you might be able to see a bit of them as I am a lover of mountains. Just thought I would ask, so thanks for the reply.


----------



## Lincoln

Steadfastly said:


> Yes, I did map it on Google maps but I thought if you picture is facing the right direction you might be able to see a bit of them as I am a lover of mountains. Just thought I would ask, so thanks for the reply.


you can see mountains from Calgary Steadfastly, but not from Edmonton. The Rockies swing way west as you go north. It's somewhere between Edson and Hinton on the Yellowhead highway that the mountains come into view.









and then suddenly you're in them


----------



## Robert1950

Steadfastly said:


> Robert, just wondering if those are the foothills of Jasper, in the background?


The mountains are about 300km or so west.


----------



## Adcandour

*Here's something you photo guys might think is cool:*

*Mandan, North Dakota circa 1888. . . .
This is part of a collection of negatives that belong to a colleague of my friend. They were taken by her great great uncle, a photographer named Lyman Cary. Mr Cary was a surveyor for Northern Pacific Railway Lands. My buddy made contact prints of them this past winter - they are roughly 2.25" in diameter. Most likely they were shot on a Kodak #1 camera. He made an edition of 10 prints from each negative on Ilford Warmtone paper, and they are all selenium toned. They look fantastic. *

*I'll just post a couple.*

*







*

*







*


----------



## silvertonebetty

The sky was not nice looking today so didn't get much today

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk






















Looks like it might clear up on the picture of my coworkers house


----------



## greco

This pic could be straight out of a movie!


----------



## vadsy

Steadfastly said:


> Robert, just wondering if those are the foothills of Jasper, in the background?


The foothills are still a bit out of view but if you squint real hard you can see the outer banks of Lake Superior in the distance.


----------



## Adcandour

greco said:


> This pic could be straight out of a movie!
> 
> View attachment 87929


the reactions in the photos are really cool, because this was the beginning of personal photo taking and candid photography (i.e. no more gathering the family and dressing up for creepy family portraits). A lot of the people photographed seem confused by what Lyman Cary was even holding.


----------



## vadsy

adcandour said:


> the reactions in the photos are really cool, because this was the beginning of personal photo taking and candid photography (i.e. no more gathering the family and dressing up for creepy family portraits). A lot of the people photographed seem confused by what Lyman Cary was even holding.


That dude looks something Keith Richards like.


----------



## Bubb




----------



## silvertonebetty

The best thing about pictures is you can never get the same twice 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vadsy

silvertonebetty said:


> The best thing about pictures is you can never get the same twice
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I don't think that's true


----------



## Robert1950

vadsy said:


> The foothills are still a bit out of view but if you squint real hard you can see the outer banks of Lake Superior in the distance.


Yes, I am sure that is the Sleeping Giant just barely popping up along the middle of the horizon, not far from the Bay of Fundy.


----------



## bolero

adcandour said:


> *
> View attachment 87913
> *


those pics are pretty wild!

Lee Van Cleef in the backgound


----------



## greco

Robert1950 said:


> Yes, I am sure that is the Sleeping Giant just barely popping up along the middle of the horizon, not far from the Bay of Fundy.


Do we have more than one Sleeping Giant in Canada?

This is the one in Thunder Bay...
(not my pic...I have never been to Thunder Bay)


----------



## Robert1950

greco said:


> Do we have more than one Sleeping Giant in Canada?
> 
> This is the one in Thunder Bay...
> (not my pic...I have never been to Thunder Bay)


That was the Sleeping Giant I was referring to,... in a tongue-in-cheek sort of way, right next to the Bay of Fundy, as seen from Tofield AB. Spent 8 months in T.B. 40 years ago, so I know it well.


----------



## High/Deaf

Robert1950 said:


> The mountains are about 300km or so west.


But if the earth is flat???????


----------



## silvertonebetty

High/Deaf said:


> But if the earth is flat???????


All I know is lies


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## silvertonebetty

Good morning mr.sunshine we might have s chance of a nice day
















Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## BGood

My backyard ... backwoods ?


----------



## Guitar101

An Otter eating a trout on my dock last summer.








He left the head on the dock.









Turkey Vultures resting on my barn. Two of them are drying their wings by fanning them in the breeze. This is called an "horaltic pose". Some experts say they do this to raise their body temperature.


----------



## Guest

Filmed this guy after seeing him snatch a dove in flight.


----------



## Robert1950

A fixture on Whyte Ave in Edmonton. The old South Park on Whyte Chev dealership. The property is being redeveloped but they are keeping the sign, Cartman approved. Infrared.


----------



## BGood

On Route 2 in New Brunswick, on my way home from the cottage last fall. In a 40 minute span, the skies were biblical. Most of these were shot out the van window while driving.


----------



## Robert1950

East of Sherwood Park, AB. VW in a field. Infrared. June 2013 I think.


----------



## silvertonebetty

Went for a walk today seen some new sites






























Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## silvertonebetty

Some pictures along the trail






























Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## silvertonebetty

Came across a beach






























Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## silvertonebetty

We went home for a bit






























Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## silvertonebetty

We went back






























Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## silvertonebetty

It's not the prettiest beach






























Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## silvertonebetty

More pictures. There's a few small cottages around this earea of the beach






























Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## silvertonebetty

This is a tree on a property lot that I like . It's the biggest three in tow. It use to sit in front of an old victorian house that got torn down a few years back . The owners are in the states .it's a same the property is a little over two acres. Allot is wooded tho but if was cleaned up it would be absolutely beautiful
















Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## BGood

You want big trees ? This is where I live. Jungle.


----------



## NorlinNorm

silvertonebetty said:


> More
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


some beautiful pics!!!


----------



## silvertonebetty

NorlinNorm said:


> some beautiful pics!!!


Thanks

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## NorlinNorm

silvertonebetty said:


> Thanks
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


very welcome!!
The pic with the single tree would be a pic I would like to paint!!


----------



## silvertonebetty

NorlinNorm said:


> very welcome!!
> The pic with the single tree would be a pic I would like to paint!!


I was actually really surprised on how it came out . Being just from a phone camera 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NorlinNorm

silvertonebetty said:


> I was actually really surprised on how it came out . Being just from a phone camera
> 
> Turned out excellent...caught my attention immediately
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NorlinNorm

I originally thought it was a painting...thats a sign of a good pic!!


----------



## silvertonebetty

NorlinNorm said:


> I originally thought it was a painting...thats a sign of a good pic!!


I'd love to buy a actual camera but I have my guitar build to finish first

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## NorlinNorm

silvertonebetty said:


> More pictures. There's a few small cottages around this earea of the beach
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


another great pic of the shoreline with the shadow..excellent contour line


----------



## silvertonebetty

NorlinNorm said:


> another great pic of the shoreline with the shadow..excellent contour line


The second one is my background photo on Facebook 

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## NorlinNorm

silvertonebetty said:


> I'd love to buy a actual camera but I have my guitar build to finish first
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


Guitars always comes first...haha
but there are good deals on used scamera


----------



## NorlinNorm

silvertonebetty said:


> The second one is my background photo on Facebook
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


spectacular scenery!


----------



## Robert1950

This is downtown and the subject is people, but it is outdoors. This is a a rough edit. It's called yellow


----------



## vadsy

After a great weekend at the lake,.., I come home to my trees in bloom.


----------



## boyscout

Backyard, today


----------



## mhammer

So you're the one hogging all th trilliums! I haven't seen any in several years and was wondering where the hell they all went. Now I know.


----------



## Mooh

mhammer said:


> So you're the one hogging all th trilliums! I haven't seen any in several years and was wondering where the hell they all went. Now I know.


The Bruce Peninsula. Sometimes it looks like there's still snow in the woods when it's really trilliums.


----------



## LanceT

Lots in our west coast woods too. This one was a bit lonesome.


----------



## blueshores_guy

Grand Canyon, September 2016


----------



## silvertonebetty

A crappie photo of the sunset . Via iPhone 5s not my nexus 5


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Robert1950

Took this last summer. SE of Edmonton. Just using my Sony Z3 Xperia smartphone. Tweaked the levels, saturation and sharpness a bit. Cropped it to 2:1 and added a border. This was also reduced to 30% linear in size for the internet.


----------



## silvertonebetty

If I was to win the lato I'd buy this lot . The guy nextdoor keeps it neet





































Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## boyscout

mhammer said:


> So you're the one hogging all th trilliums! I haven't seen any in several years and was wondering where the hell they all went. Now I know.





Mooh said:


> The Bruce Peninsula. Sometimes it looks like there's still snow in the woods when it's really trilliums.


My picture is in the area of Alliston, at a house we just bought. It's potato and sod country - well-drained sandy soil - and trilliums grow like weeds there wherever there's forest cover. About 1/3 of our yard can't presently be mowed because it's filled with protected trilliums; I wish they grew all year!


----------



## mhammer

I'm envious. They used to be plentiful in the eastern part of the province. Or maybe it's just me; I don't get out and about much. Even so, they used to be visible in the city, but no more. Pleased to see that the provincial flower is at least plentiful _somewhere_ in the provincial boundaries, to be able to claim the title.


----------



## leftysg

This sunrise reminded me of a Ponk Floyd album cover.


----------



## Guest

leftysg said:


> This sunrise reminded me of a Ponk Floyd album cover.


or Punk Floyd maybe?


----------



## silvertonebetty

The pond looks nasty it needs to be cleaned I can't believe people fish from it























Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Robert1950

Outdoor photos of the northern lights published on cbc.ca

Stunning display of northern lights captured by photographers


----------



## SaucyJack

I'd pay $40 for a mosquito bite! Still cold here and trees nowhere near blooming yet.


----------



## Robert1950

North Sask River. Infrared. Red and Blue channels flipped in processing.


----------



## Guest

Just took a pic of this little guy warming himself on our wall.


----------



## silvertonebetty

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Voxguy76

From my trip to BC last year. Such a beautiful place.


----------



## LanceT

Osoyoos BC, early morning stroll.


----------



## boyscout

My daughter's pug being introduced to swimming by a local dog handler. (He ended up loving it!)


----------



## boyscout

One of my favorite outdoor shots, a 2006 Custom that I (regretfully) sold:


----------



## boyscout

Wildlife in Alberta:


----------



## Robert1950

What I did this Saturday,... 










I sat in stands and took pictures.


----------



## silvertonebetty

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## High/Deaf

Robert1950 said:


> What I did this Saturday,...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I sat in stands and took pictures.


I used to know the official photographer of the Stampede. When the bulls were on, the only things in the ring were the bull, the rider, the bullfighter (don't call them clowns to their face) and the photographer. Even Winston Bruce got out. The bull will go after anything - and that's what the bullfighter is for. 

The photographer was shooting a large format Hassalblad. I asked him how he focused, with all that going on. He said: "Focus? You need to understand aperture and depth of field." LOL, I got it then.


----------



## Mooh




----------



## fretzel




----------



## Robert1950




----------



## Bubb

The view from the deck of my cottage as seen Friday night.


----------



## davetcan




----------



## Guest

fretzel said:


>


This one's a few years old.
My neighbour's pool.


----------



## Bubb

Back in April...


----------



## Bubb

Same deck...Sat. night..with scotch .


----------



## amagras

Samsung phones have great cameras!


----------



## vadsy

From the weekend golf trip to the Island.,. and the last one is the view from the house we stayed at.

















birdied this hole


----------



## silvertonebetty

vadsy said:


> From the weekend golf trip to the Island.,. and the last one is the view from the house we stayed at.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> birdied this hole


What's island is that

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## vadsy

silvertonebetty said:


> What's island is that
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


Vancouver Island


----------



## silvertonebetty

vadsy said:


> Vancouver Island


Looks nice. I know a man from up there. He lost it one day left his family he quoted " I didn't want to take the wife" he grows his own "plantation" and the odd time invite his friends for a "smoke or two " lol what a keeper lol

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Diablo

laristotle said:


> This one's a few years old.
> My neighbour's pool.


Sopranos?


----------



## Lola

blueshores_guy said:


> Grand Canyon, September 2016


I would love to go wing suiting through that! Something I always wanted to do.


----------



## BGood

Some from les Îles de la Madeleine 2016
Baie de Plaisance









Windy day in Millerand









Stormy night at the cottage


----------



## BGood

Fall 2016 in Sutton
Red maple by the pond









My road









The pond by the house









Goose going South


----------



## silvertonebetty

It's a Shame this lot is empty . So much potential for it.. the property starts at the other side of the drive way. And two acres of land . It why are the leaves not green on the tree in the second picture






























Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## silvertonebetty

From the iPhone










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## silvertonebetty

Nexus has a better camera























Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Farmboyjo

Robert1950 said:


> North Sask River. Infrared. Red and Blue channels flipped in processing.


Awesome pics here. Love this one Robert!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## davetcan

St. MICHAELS MOUNT


----------



## silvertonebetty

The thing is looking outside lol . Trying to see if it will root









Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## capnjim

My first canoe trip. Got 7 bass. Caught the moon out as well.


----------



## Robert1950

Outdoors, downtown. Edmonton City Hall.

_Edit: Moving over to Flickr because I have a second email account with Yahoo. Photobucket now wants to charge an arm and a leg for 3rd party hosting. F*** Photobucket. Will repost photo once I have uploaded to Flickr._


----------



## SaucyJack




----------



## Robert1950

Saucy, still got those oversized ice cubes I see,


----------



## SaucyJack

Yup, have some big ones this year. That one there is pretty big and has been grounded there for about a month but the one I saw the other day was about 5x bigger.


----------



## davetcan




----------



## Robert1950

A couple more of infrared colour photos. I like the surreal quality


----------



## silvertonebetty

plus 29 and breezy 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dodgechargerfan

I didn't take these but as soon as I saw them, I thought of this thread.

These were taken by guests at my brother's bed and breakfast in Sooke, B.C.


----------



## BGood

My winter playground









My summer playground


----------



## greco

BGood said:


> My summer playground


Where is your summer playground? Looks beautiful ! Thanks.

BTW...The winter pic is very nice also and is excellent photography. 
I'm just not a winter person to want to ask more about it.


----------



## BGood

greco said:


> I'm just not a winter person to want to ask more about it.


Ha ha ha ...


greco said:


> Where is your summer playground? Looks beautiful !


It is beautiful, incredibly so. It's in les Îles de la Madeleine, just North of PEI. Look it up on Google Earth, it will give you some kind of idea of what it's about. +300 KM of beaches.

Google Maps

Edit: Funny. Look at the image that opens up on the upper left side of the Google page. There's a row of small houses by the water. The first one by the dry boat, was my art gallery for 3 years.

This one.


----------



## davetcan

A few more from the trip. Just had my point and shoot with me but it did OK.


----------



## greco

@davetcan Which cathedral is that? Thanks


----------



## davetcan

greco said:


> @davetcan Which cathedral is that? Thanks


First 3 shots are Exeter Cathedral, the fourth I need to think about for a minute 

Local parish church in Wells, St. Cuthberts.


----------



## Robert1950

Sometimes I find clouds fascinating enough to photograph them on their own. This was a half hour before a small thunderstorm. I think a little aircraft flitted in and out of the picture rather quickly, whatever.

_Edit: Moving over to Flickr because I have a second email account with Yahoo. Photobucket now wants to charge an arm and a leg for 3rd party hosting. F*** Photobucket. Will repost photo once I have uploaded to Flickr._


----------



## davetcan

LOL, beam me up please 



Robert1950 said:


> Sometimes I find clouds fascinating enough to photograph them on their own. This was a half hour before a small thunderstorm. I think a little aircraft flitted in and out of the picture rather quickly, whatever.


----------



## Bubb

Rainbow over the deck last evening .


----------



## Mooh

Stratford Ontario, yesterday evening in the rain.


----------



## Guest

This is still my favourite rainbow pic.


----------



## boyscout

Robert1950 said:


> Sometimes I find clouds fascinating enough to photograph them on their own. This was a half hour before a small thunderstorm. *I think a little aircraft flitted in and out of the picture* rather quickly, whatever.


This is NOT my picture, comes from a wonderful site at Airliners.net | Aviation Photography, Discussion Forums & News which has tons of free aircraft pictures. (If you're a plane junky and you didn't know about the site I've just killed many hours of your time.) Robert, I know yours was a joke, thanks!


----------



## Alex

I took these a few hours ago






















View attachment 98193


----------



## davetcan

Where are you?


----------



## boyscout

davetcan said:


> Where are you?


In the exotic wilds of Hamilton, Ontario, would be my guess.  Or, Alex gets another chance to laugh at me.

Google Maps


----------



## Alex

davetcan said:


> Where are you?


Game reserve in South Africa. Incredible stuff. More fresh pics


----------



## davetcan

Excellent. I thought the vegetation look wayyyyy too realistic to be Hamilton


----------



## vadsy

Alex said:


> Game reserve in South Africa. Incredible stuff. More fresh pics












Fresh something for sure. Truly an amazing specimen. Can you get any closer and give us something for scale comparison?


----------



## GuitarsCanada

One I took in Costa Rica while out fishing. Using a sea turtle as a rest spot


----------



## Alex

davetcan said:


> Excellent. I thought the vegetation look wayyyyy too realistic to be Hamilton


Pics du jour


----------



## Alex




----------



## silvertonebetty

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mooh

Benmiller Ontario, today. High water.


----------



## Alex

Last of the photos. Very up close pics, crisp morning. Fantastic experience


----------



## silvertonebetty

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Robert1950

The North Saskatchewan River is much higher this year than this time last year. Took this picture with Sony Z3 smartphone out the window Of Edmonton LRT. Yes, it has been processed.

Edit: _Moving over to Flickr because I have a second email account with Yahoo. Photobucket now wants to charge an arm and a leg for 3rd party hosting. F*** Photobucket. Will repost photo once I have uploaded to Flickr._


----------



## Bubb

View from the cottage deck...June24


----------



## BGood

Biblical sunsets here in les Îles de la Madeleine. This is just tonight.


----------



## silvertonebetty

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Robert1950

A bit of vertigo setting in here,... I think I need gravol. 



silvertonebetty said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## silvertonebetty

Robert1950 said:


> A bit of vertigo setting in here,... I think I need gravol.


No clue why I took it on a angle 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Robert1950

silvertonebetty said:


> No clue why I took it on a angle


It definitely makes it a more interesting photograph.


----------



## Alex

Taken a couple minutes ago. Guess who?


----------



## Chito




----------



## greco

Alex said:


> Taken a couple minutes ago. Guess who?
> 
> View attachment 100865


John Scofield?

If I'm correct, do I get a prize?


----------



## Mooh

Fred Penner?


----------



## butterknucket

Alex said:


> Taken a couple minutes ago. Guess who?
> 
> View attachment 100865


I know that guy!


----------



## greco

butterknucket said:


> I know that guy!


OK...Who is he?


----------



## butterknucket

greco said:


> OK...Who is he?


The one and only John Scofield.


----------



## greco

butterknucket said:


> The one and only John Scofield.


Please see post #184


----------



## butterknucket

greco said:


> Please see post #184


I guess I didn't respond early enough. I've listened to him for years.


----------



## Alex

greco said:


> John Scofield?
> 
> If I'm correct, do I get a prize?


Correct. Great show with Jack DeJohnette, Medeski, Larry Grenadier and Scofield.


----------



## Guitar101

silvertonebetty said:


>


No clue why I took it on a angle


----------



## Guitar101

Is this better?


----------



## Mooh

A brief storm passed overhead on Sunday. The view from my firepit.


----------



## silvertonebetty

tonight 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BGood

Got this, this afternoon. Pretty intense !

Before









After


----------



## Wardo

Some serious sky.


----------



## SaucyJack




----------



## bzrkrage

Summer.


Sent from my other brain.


----------



## Robert1950

Okay, time to start replacing those pictures held for ransom by Photobucket...

Rocks in a Park. Taken at Terwilligar Park along the North Saskatchewan River. Infrared, processed in Adobe Lightroom. You really have to pull the false colours out of the raw file with a 720nm converted DSLR. (Digital Infrared Filter Comparison Photos – Standard Color IR Filter Images)


----------



## Alex

Near Tobermory


----------



## davetcan




----------



## greco

davetcan said:


> View attachment 103609
> 
> 
> View attachment 103617


You really captured an amazing mood with these pics!! 

I'm 99% sure that was at this location many years ago (1971 or so)...thanks for taking me back. (Avebury...correct?)


----------



## davetcan

greco said:


> You really captured an amazing mood with these pics!!
> 
> I'm 99% sure that was at this location many years ago (1971 or so)...thanks for taking me back. (Avebury...correct?)


Thanks and nope, Avebury IS beautiful though. This was Bodmin Moor, very Hound of the Baskervilles or Wuthering Heights. My wife turned back before I found the stones and was pretty sure I'd get lost out there, LOL.

Bodmin Moor

Here's Avebury (above) a couple of years ago in much better weather.


----------



## greco

@davetcan Thanks for the info and the additional pic. It seems as though my memory is not as good as I had hoped. 
"Hound of the Baskervilles" is an excellent comparison/descriptor!


----------



## silvertonebetty

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Robert1950

Terwilligar Park along the North Saskatchewan River, Edmonton. Black and White Infrared.


----------



## silvertonebetty

Lucy Maud Montgomery Ann of green gables place . Note to self Lucy was my grandfather's second cousin if I recall correctly. We have one of the original bedroom sets in my aunt's childhood bedroom. I only wish I had more time to take more photos. Also went to the bordwalk in Cavendish and got to see an military Truck with a bullet holes in it.any one know what year this beast is.id love to take her home























Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## silvertonebetty

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## silvertonebetty

Here's some more il start a thread about the trip























Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## NorlinNorm

BGood said:


> Got this, this afternoon. Pretty intense !
> 
> Before
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/QUOTEexce
> 
> OUTSTANDING!!!


----------



## Robert1950

Took this picture of Downtown Edmonton from Saskatchewan Drive on the South Side of the River Valley. Used my Sony Z3 Smartphone. Had to hold it above my head to clear the construction fence. This is the unprocessed, unedited photo. 










This is the same picture after it was developed and edited in Adobe Lightroom. Took about 10 minutes.


----------



## greco

Robert1950 said:


> Took this picture of Downtown Edmonton from Saskatchewan Drive on the South Side of the River Valley. Used my Sony Z3 Smartphone. Had to hold it above my head to clear the construction fence. This is the unprocessed, unedited photo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the same picture after it was developed and edited in Adobe Lightroom. Took about 10 minutes.


WOW..Huge difference! Much more clarity. The colours are very defined and "pop" out.


----------



## Scotty

Damn...I ditched Photobucket and dont have any current hosting site to share any photos


----------



## sakana

Me too, don`t miss the bucket at all though


----------



## Scotty

sakana said:


> Me too, don`t miss the bucket at all though


Especially the maggoty tomatoes...gross


----------



## Robert1950

I use Flickr now. It is associated with Yahoo. I have a secondary email account with them. I was able to sign up for a Flickr account. It is higher quality photo site.


----------



## Scotty

Robert1950 said:


> I use Flickr now. It is associated with Yahoo. I have a secondary email account with them. I was able to sign up for a Flickr account. It is higher quality photo site.


Yeah I was with Flickr for a while and then over to smugmug. I don't want to fill my smugmug with random crap though. Might go back to Flickr for the snap pix


----------



## silvertonebetty

Couldn't help but snap one lol 

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Robert1950

Took this with my first digital camera in 2005. Lake Ontario.


----------



## Wardo

Scotty said:


> Especially the maggoty tomatoes...gross


Yeah, there was a good few carnival freak show pics in their pages and I was getting real sick of it but that's were the internets is at - the "you'll be shocked if you clicky this linky" garbage.


----------



## Robert1950

I am so much happier to be back with *Flickr*. I did have one before, but it was associated my @rogers.com (part of yahoo.ca) but lost that email when I moved out of the Rogers internet area, and my Flickr account. I didn't bother trying to recover anything. But a little while ago I simply opened up an @yahoo.ca email account and then opened up a new Flicker account. It is much higher quality. No advertising, no maggots, no plastic surgery nightmares, no triple breasted quadrasexual whores from Betelgeuse.


----------



## Scotty

The thing that annoys me is that a lot of the photo sharing/storage sites seem to be connected to your email or cell phone etc. I don't want all these stupid things to be connected. I'm pretty untrusting of the Internet, and the last thing I want to do is to be posting pictures that tell people I was here or there, or I'm currently away on vacation or oh look...this is my entire family and have it automatically link through some kind of strange connection that ends up on Facebook or some nonsense that I don't know about. It's not like I'm doing anything wrong nor do I plan to. I just think that the intertwining fingers of Internet/government/anybody trying to steal your identity really don't need to be attached to me.

I was victim of a break him once. And while it all worked out with everything recovered, I think it made me a bit too paranoid.


----------



## Wardo

Went by the old shack today ... Alabama highway...lol


----------



## Robert1950

I had never heard of Smugmug and just checked it out. I was hoping to find a site where I could eventually start a web site for my for my 'real' photographs. For hosting, I am, so far, satisfied with flickr.


----------



## silvertonebetty

Here's one from my camping trip









Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## leftysg

At a cottage near Bon Echo last weekend


----------



## greco

silvertonebetty said:


> Here's one from my camping trip
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


It looks like your guitar is being blessed by the heavens. 
Did it feel any different after this pic? and/or ...did you play better?


----------



## silvertonebetty

greco said:


> It looks like your guitar is being blessed by the heavens.
> Did it feel any different after this pic? and/or ...did you play better?


It actually sounded really nice. And every one liked it. 

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## SaucyJack

Not the best conditions for taking pics from land today. Lots of whales on the go this week!


----------



## Mooh

This morning, on a bike ride.


----------



## zontar




----------



## SaucyJack




----------



## Wardo

The building across from where live - this is how I see them ... lol


----------



## LanceT

Deleted


----------



## leftysg

Cottage Sunrise on the Bruce. I'm always inspired by this place. Working on a Hippish song, have some







lyrics but not the tune...yet.


----------



## Mooh

leftysg said:


> Cottage Sunrise on the Bruce. I'm always inspired by this place. Working on a Hippish song, have some
> View attachment 110553
> lyrics but not the tune...yet.


Whereabouts on the Bruce? I have a place at Hope Bay.


----------



## Bubb




----------



## Farmboyjo

Bubb said:


>


This IMHO is just an awesome picture. For me personally it hits everything I look for: color, water, and memories. I could look at this all day. 
I think I've found my new screen saver for work, if that's ok with you.


----------



## Bubb

Farmboyjo said:


> This IMHO is just an awesome picture. For me personally it hits everything I look for: color, water, and memories. I could look at this all day.
> I think I've found my new screen saver for work, if that's ok with you.


By all means,feel free .

I just happened to be sitting on the lawn at the cottage when the duck swam by and decided to jump up onto the boat .


----------



## leftysg

Mooh said:


> Whereabouts on the Bruce? I have a place at Hope Bay.


The Cape of Chin South! One of our usual routine visits has been to Keady Market southwest of Owen Sound. Saw a Framus, Stella and Dana acoustics yesterday. Tuesday morning madness when the car crests the hill and the market craziness is displayed in front of you.


----------



## Mooh

leftysg said:


> The Cape of Chin South! One of our usual routine visits has been to Keady Market southwest of Owen Sound. Saw a Framus, Stella and Dana acoustics yesterday. Tuesday morning madness when the car crests the hill and the market craziness is displayed in front of you.


Awesome. I was born in Wiarton, and Hope Bay has been my second home my whole life. Keady market is amazing, but I haven't been yet this year. I would love to busk that market.


----------



## NorlinNorm

Mooh said:


> Awesome. I was born in Wiarton, and Hope Bay has been my second home my whole life. Keady market is amazing, but I haven't been yet this year. I would love to busk that market.


Love the Keady Market!!


----------



## silvertonebetty

This should help some. It's gonna get lots of use on my trip to cape Breton in October














yeah we will be stopping at margari valley,Cabot trails , fortress of Louisberg ,the miner museum ect 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## silvertonebetty

Some pics from my new camera . $50 later it has an 14mp picture










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## silvertonebetty

Let's try this again 






































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## silvertonebetty

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## silvertonebetty

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## greco

@silvertonebetty Great pics!

Seems like you are enjoying your new camera very much.

I especially like this pic:


----------



## silvertonebetty

greco said:


> @silvertonebetty Great pics!
> 
> Seems like you are enjoying your new camera very much.
> 
> I especially like this pic:


Thanks . I don't know what it is but I really like this spot . I just wish we weren't in like a three week dry spell. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bubb

silvertonebetty said:


> Thanks . I don't know what it is but I really like this spot . I just wish we weren't in like a three week dry spell.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Glad you are enjoying your new camera,
One suggestion I have for you is to pick up a tripod and cable release,the are invaluable for sharp images(especially close up shots like your flowers.
They enable you to use more/ different shutter speed and aperture combinations.


----------



## silvertonebetty

Bubb said:


> Glad you are enjoying your new camera,
> One suggestion I have for you is to pick up a tripod and cable release,the are invaluable for sharp images(especially close up shots like your flowers.
> They enable you to use more different shutter speed and aperture combinations.


O I'm gonna get my brother to help show me how to use the features on it . He's really into photography 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## silvertonebetty

A link to my Facebook photo album dedicated to all my out door photos 




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1842085216041941




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## greco

@silvertonebetty This is a very symbolic pic that you have taken! 

A fork in the road. Which is the best choice?
(if you don't know where they lead to)










Some more reading on this...
Fork in the road (metaphor) - Wikipedia


----------



## silvertonebetty

greco said:


> @silvertonebetty This is a very symbolic pic that you have taken!
> 
> A fork in the road. Which is the best choice?
> (if you don't know where they lead to)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some more reading on this...
> Fork in the road (metaphor) - Wikipedia


Tomorrow I might take a little hike there and take some pictures . I go right  all my family is down that way but it be some old walk


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Frenchy99

Had a guest on my mail box ...


----------



## Robert1950

@silvertonebetty You are having a regular field day with that new (as in new to you) camera.


----------



## bzrkrage

Our backyard this week. Fernie, BC


"Best mediocre guitarist in Calgary!"


----------



## silvertonebetty

Robert1950 said:


> @silvertonebetty You are having a regular field day with that new (as in new to you) camera.


Yes new to me I paid $50


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## silvertonebetty

More from today's walk






































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## silvertonebetty

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## silvertonebetty

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## silvertonebetty

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## johnnyshaka

bzrkrage said:


> Our backyard this week. Fernie, BC
> 
> 
> "Best mediocre guitarist in Calgary!"


How's the smoke?


----------



## zontar

bzrkrage said:


> Our backyard this week. Fernie, BC
> 
> 
> "Best mediocre guitarist in Calgary!"


Cool--that's where the picture I posted was taken...


----------



## zontar




----------



## Robert1950




----------



## bzrkrage

johnnyshaka said:


> How's the smoke?


You know.... not too bad. Had one days of rain to clear it up a bit.
Waiting for my deposit refund before my scathing reviews....










Sent from my other brain.


----------



## zontar

bzrkrage said:


> You know.... not too bad. Had one days of rain to clear it up a bit.
> Waiting for my deposit refund before my scathing reviews....


We didn't have any smoke when we were there--very clear skies--no smoky smell--it was worse at home...


----------



## silvertonebetty

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## silvertonebetty

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## silvertonebetty

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## silvertonebetty

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Robert1950

Another colour infrared picture. Southeast Strathcona County


----------



## boyscout

silvertonebetty said:


> <snip pictures>Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Did somebody just get a new $50 camera?!  It's great to see you seeing so much with it. Couple of tips:

(a) watch your horizontal lines, usually try to keep them level with your frame (unless you want deliberate artistic effect, which takes skill to do well) and

(b) pay attention to the edges of your frame, try to avoid having objects or partial objects out there at top, bottom, or sides which aren't important to your subject and will distract the viewer's eye from the subject.

Hope this helps.


----------



## zontar




----------



## Adcandour

I never take photos outside, but I finally got a new phone and they look so good that I can't stop.

This is me and my son trying to coordinate some last minute deep sea fishing.









Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## butterknucket

adcandour said:


> I never take photos outside, but I finally got a new phone and they look so good that I can't stop.
> 
> This is me and my son trying to coordinate some last minute deep sea fishing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


Where was that taken?


----------



## Adcandour

butterknucket said:


> Where was that taken?


Taken in Atlantis

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## butterknucket

adcandour said:


> Taken in Atlantis
> 
> Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## LanceT

Summer sun shots through the smoky haze from BC's biggest wildfire year in history.


----------



## silvertonebetty

This was tonight's walk to the docks














look  at all them seagulls.














look at him just sitting there. I thought he was a fake. Then he took off on me 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mooh




----------



## Guest

Came across this pair on the BBQ.


----------



## Wardo

Doin it in the streets ... lol


----------



## Wardo

Drive back from Stouffville this morning:


----------



## vadsy

Wardo said:


> Drive back from Stouffville this morning:


Holy crap! Snow?


----------



## Wardo

Yeah, this place is only 30 miles north of toronto but it usually starts snowing there right after labor day because of a curse that was laid down years ago. Not that long ago it was dark 24 hours a day but some psychic notary public took a run at it and she was able to get the sun working again although it still snows most of the year.


----------



## vadsy

Thats crazy but I guess we've had that happen here just the same in previous years. Its balls hot here for now.


----------



## leftysg

Just back from a week at a cabin close to Algonquin. It will be a gorgeous spectacle of colour in a week or two, Nice to get reacquainted with just the CBC, good company and food, dogs and the occasional strum time.


----------



## silvertonebetty

Back from oxford Nova Scotia . Had a good time visited my cousin's memorial chapel at camp big lake.







have more on my camera but this is all on my phone


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mooh

Socks with sandals. Sandals with socks.


----------



## Robert1950

While taking a walk across the Old Walterdale Bridge over the North Saskatchewan River. The is the High Level Bridge in the foreground and Menzies LRT and Footbridge in the background.


----------



## Robert1950

The partial view of the arch of new Walterdale bridge (white) from the old Walterdale bridge, Edmonton


----------



## leftysg

Mooh said:


> Socks with sandals. Sandals with socks.


Do what you have to after Labour Day! Are those Maitland R. pebbles?


----------



## Mooh

leftysg said:


> Do what you have to after Labour Day! Are those Maitland R. pebbles?


Nope, those will be Georgian Bay pebbles. That was an accidental photo, accidentally hitting the shutter instead of the power button on the camera phone.


----------



## leftysg

More Algonquin area inspiration.


----------



## Bubb

baby tree frogs on my onions
the garden is crawling with them...little buggers are smaller than my thumbnail


----------



## Robert1950

@Bubb What did you use to shoot those onion loving amphibians ??


----------



## Bubb

Robert1950 said:


> @Bubb What did you use to shoot those onion loving amphibians ??


Old Canon Rebel Xsi with a Sigma 70-300mm zoom in macro mode,on a tripod,cable release...and patience.


----------



## BGood

Those are beautiful and I love their singing on a hot and humid evening.

Here's my take on their dad. Taken with my first digital point & shoot cam, 20 years ago.








​Other critters in my yard/pond. Better cam here.


----------



## BGood

... continuing (can't put more than 5 images in the same post ?)








​Otter family just passing through








​Merganser couple


----------



## Lola

BGood said:


> ... continuing (can't put more than 5 images in the same post ?)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​Otter family just passing through
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​Merganser couple


Are you sure your not a photographer for National Geographic? 

These pictures are exquisite in every sense of the word!


----------



## BGood

Ha ha ha ... thank you.

No such chance ... but being an artist, by default I might see what others don't. Using a camera as a reference tool for my art for ages, has honed my skills as a photographer. But I don't bother with image technical qualities, so none of those would make a good print. I don't see the point in having thousands of dollars of photographic equipment and keeping enormous digital files, just to post images on the web.

If you are on Facebook, look up my images. Some stunning landscapes and sunsets from Îles de la Madeleine there.
https://www.facebook.com/jean.gaudet.10/photos_albums?lst=1674205081:1674205081:1505223761


----------



## Robert1950

Southwest Edmonton, near the river. Infrared. I like the mild surreal outcome.


----------



## aC2rs

I just stumbled across this thread and there are some great pics posted here.

I'm now motivated to go through my pics and post a few.


----------



## aC2rs

Robert1950 said:


> Southwest Edmonton, near the river. Infrared. I like the mild surreal outcome.


Robert, what are you using to create your Infrared images?

I tried in the past with an inexpensive IR filter but it seemed to leak other colours in the spectrum so it never worked properly.


----------



## Robert1950

aC2rs said:


> Robert, what are you using to create your Infrared images? I tried in the past with an inexpensive IR filter but it seemed to leak other colours in the spectrum so it never worked properly.


I bought an infrared converted Nikon D80 of a guy in Toronto a few years. It converted by these people: Infrared Conversions, IR Modifications & Photography Tutorials | Life Pixel IR

I think I paid around $425, which was the cost of conversion US at the time (before the oil industry crash). Be more expensive now. Mine has a 720nm sensor. Deeper into the infrared, than a couple other sensors they offer. Of course I knew none of this when I bought it. I almost had to torture the raw file with Lightroom and Photoshop to pull out the colour. This camera does monochrome very well though. 

I experimented with Kodak B&W Infrared and Kodak Ektachrome Colour IR in the late 70s. Digital is a bit of different beast. Filter is in the sensor, don't need red filter for B&W. After you get the picture, most of the work is in the photo editor program.


----------



## aC2rs

Robert, thanks for letting me know how you were shooting infrared.

I'm familiar with those people and looked into it once, and I was curious if your camera had one of their sensors in it.
Any infrared results I've seen with those sensors have been excellent.

I may have to buy a real IR filter such as Hoya or a B+W and try again before going that route though.


----------



## leftysg

My wife and I just returned from our first trip to NYC. We drove back highways and there were some beautiful stops along the way through the Catskills and Hudson River valley. The best are on her camera but I snapped this one evening when we visited Cooperstown.


----------



## aC2rs

Neolithic stone circle
View attachment 125969


----------



## Robert1950

The real 'magic' that comes from using a digital camera with an infrared sensor is revealed in the black and white image. This was taken when there was a perfect convergence of sky, sun and clouds at the perfect place and time of day. I had no idea what the conditions would be like when I went out that day. Right place at the right time for sure.


----------



## greco

aC2rs said:


> Neolithic stone circle
> View attachment 125969


Where is this located?


----------



## Guitar101




----------



## aC2rs

greco said:


> Where is this located?


Greco, it's the Ring of Brodgar on Orkney


----------



## greco

aC2rs said:


> Greco, it's the Ring of Brodgar on Orkney


Thanks...I wondered if it was in the "West Country"


----------



## GuitarsCanada




----------



## WCGill

Barolo in Piedmont, Italy. It's one of the most unimpressive Italian villages I've visited, unlike the wines named after it.


----------



## Robert1950

Scott's horse race photo made me think of this one I shot last June...


----------



## Robert1950

Another Infrared B&W photo from perfect cloud day.


----------



## WCGill

Sorry, all my pics are of Italy, having just gotten back a few weeks ago. Actually this promontory is the republic of San Marino, an independent country smack dab in the middle of Italy. The Adriatic is in the background. After cycling up to the very peak of San Marino we went back down to Riccione on the coast, from where we started. A very challenging day with some 12% grades, a little much for me, not so much for my son and his friends.


----------



## aC2rs

View attachment 127705
Urquhart Castle.
Can you spot Nessie?


----------



## greco

aC2rs said:


> Can you spot Nessie?


LOL...How old is Nessie by now?


----------



## Robert1950

aC2rs said:


> View attachment 127705
> Urquhart Castle.
> Can you spot Nessie?


No. Don't see Nessie,... but I can Photoshop her in if you want.


----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest

This guy was feeding on grapes that fell on the ground in our back yard.


----------



## Robert1950

The one thing I miss in this part of the country is the wide range of fall colours. This is about as colourful as it gets,... and I had to squeeze the colours out in Lightroom. I moved yellows a bit to the orange and the greens away from the yellow on the hue scale.


----------



## butterknucket

laristotle said:


> This guy was feeding on grapes that fell on the ground in our back yard.
> 
> View attachment 127761
> 
> View attachment 127769


Did you invite him inside?


----------



## greco

butterknucket said:


> Did you invite him inside?


Here kitty,kitty...


----------



## butterknucket

greco said:


> Here kitty,kitty...


Apparently when my aunt was very young my grandmother caught her doing that with a skunk on the front lawn.


----------



## silvertonebetty

Saw these two beauties































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Guest




----------



## silvertonebetty

laristotle said:


>


Haha must be related to my sister lol 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aC2rs

The Royal Burgh of Culross


----------



## silvertonebetty

Some from my trip today






































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## silvertonebetty

More






































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## silvertonebetty

Some of my favourite pictures from my trip
























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aC2rs

Iona Abbey

View attachment 131929


----------



## Robert1950

Another picture of the North Saskatchewan River.


----------



## vadsy

Robert1950 said:


> Another picture of the North Saskatchewan River.


I went down there today to enjoy the view and have a coffee,. what a dump. and the people smelled. picture is nice though


----------



## Robert1950

vadsy said:


> I went down there today to enjoy the view and have a coffee,. what a dump. and the people smelled. picture is nice though


Well, it is an off lease dog park.


----------



## vadsy

Robert1950 said:


> Well, it is an off lease dog park.


true dat


----------



## Robert1950

What do you take photos of on an overcast day? New Walterdale Bridge over the North Saskatchewan River in Edmonton.


----------



## Wardo

Taken a few years ago north end of Stouffville. That land is all paved over with ugly houses now.

And yeah, I need to get that car back on the road although it's been trying to kill me since 1983 ... lol


----------



## blueshores_guy

Lake Huron at Grand Bend, October 20 2017.
Every sunset's different...........


----------



## vadsy

Wardo said:


> Taken a few years ago north end of Stouffville. That land is all paved over with ugly houses now.
> 
> And yeah, I need to get that car back on the road although it's been trying to kill me since 1983 ... lol


Knight Rider?


----------



## Wardo

vadsy said:


> Knight Rider?


Never seen that show but it gets mentioned now and again. This one is some BMW blue color, has a lot of suspension mods and subframe connectors along with a ZZ4 GM crate motor and it's pretty comfortable on the grand prix track at Mosport. Lottsa power, 17 x 9.5 rims on all four corners and it hooks and corners like a bastard .. lol


----------



## Wardo

Got a few of these barn stars and stuck this one in front of the old Mennonite church in Altona on the way home. At one point they thought that the town of Stouffville would grow up where Altona is now because there was a water source for mills etc. although Duffin's Creek also runs through Stouffville but the rail line went in where Stouffville is located and once you get a rail line then there's saloons and dance hall girls so ain't much can compete with that.


----------



## davetcan

The city that never sleeps, love this place. Sorry for all the pics but there were hundreds to choose from and something here for everyone.

To view the images full size a click on the image will take you to IMGUR. Once there another click on the image will open it up.



http://imgur.com/3MsfKkv


This building doesn't have any structural steel, just held up by hot air.



http://imgur.com/Hyt7zpG


The USS Intrepid



http://imgur.com/mTrC5AR


The main reason my political views have been shaped the way they are today.



http://imgur.com/x7r0vxM


If you're a fan of architecture, as I am, this city is outstanding.



http://imgur.com/rwp1pjc


----------



## davetcan

http://imgur.com/7WNCAMz




http://imgur.com/NEUzki6




http://imgur.com/yIgQfjP




http://imgur.com/spX73WP


The Dakota Building



http://imgur.com/ahPK6js


----------



## davetcan

http://imgur.com/lzxp9cd




http://imgur.com/uGMPHnH




http://imgur.com/Jyp9YDQ




http://imgur.com/uuQgvMh




http://imgur.com/ohHk2jX


----------



## davetcan

http://imgur.com/mluGTbM


The Death of Socrates - seems somewhat apropos these days. (My interpretation being the death of free speech)



http://imgur.com/YZydZ1A




http://imgur.com/QJW6f13




http://imgur.com/yDRFeiO


----------



## davetcan

I'll add this one for the techies among you.



http://imgur.com/gwpHCWe


----------



## leftysg

davetcan said:


> The city that never sleeps, love this place. Sorry for all the pics but there were hundreds to choose from and something here for everyone.
> 
> To view the images full size a click on the image will take you to IMGUR. Once there another click on the image will open it up.
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/3MsfKkv
> 
> 
> This building doesn't have any structural steel, just held up by hot air.
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/Hyt7zpG
> 
> 
> The USS Intrepid
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/mTrC5AR
> 
> 
> The main reason my political views have been shaped the way they are today.
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/x7r0vxM
> 
> 
> If you're a fan of architecture, as I am, this city is outstanding.
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/rwp1pjc


Was there three weeks ago. My wife loved snapping architectural points of interest from the top of the tour buses! Unfortunately, didn't have time to get to the guitar shops or see the Physical Graffiti building!


----------



## davetcan

leftysg said:


> Was there three weeks ago. My wife loved snapping architectural points of interest from the top of the tour buses! Unfortunately, didn't have time to get to the guitar shops or see the Physical Graffiti building!


We were down in the area but sailed right on by the Graffiti Building, far too much to see and do, and not a lot of time (or money) to do it


----------



## Robert1950

The 'Enterprise' is the only space shuttle I have seen in real life. Just happened to be outside on a lunch break in downtown Toront0 ~1981-82? when it flew over on the back of a jumbo jet.


----------



## Robert1950

Backyard sunset photo taken at house the kids just sold.


----------



## ronmac

Nice picture of the Dakota.

The sandstone used in that building, and many more in NYC, was quarried and shaped about a kilometer from my house.










The Quarry Then

The majority of the work done at the quarry these days is to supply custom pieces for restorations of buildings built a century or more ago.










*WESLEY HALL - UNIVERSITY OF WINNIPEG*


----------



## LanceT

Fraser River.


----------



## Robert1950

A black and white infrared photo taken in autumn along the North Saskatchewan River.


----------



## Robert1950

Another picture of the Edmonton City Hall Pyramid.


----------



## Robert1950

There is colour out in the winter, you just have to be able to pull it (torture it) out.

Infrared. This is the colour that was there, had to work on it.










Same with a colour photograph, just give the greens a little LSD.


----------



## BGood

You should stop the LSD tabs in your coffee %h(*&


----------



## gtone




----------



## BGood

Not mine, but a neighbour 5 doors away.

















[/IMG]


----------



## greco

BGood said:


> Not mine, but a neighbour 5 doors away.
> ​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]


AMAZING!


----------



## BGood

Nice snow, close to 30 cm in 24h.

A stream 5 minutes from my house. I live in paradise !


----------



## ronmac

Here is a shot I took with my iPhone (my camera was too far away to recover before this brief event passed) of two clouds converging under a nearly full moon Monday night). I had just finished a long project and needed a bit of fresh air, so I went outside to enjoy the good weather we have been having. It was a surreal moment, with just the right amount of mist in the air to create the scene.

My Guardian Angel?


----------



## Guest

or modern day bat signal?


----------



## Kerry Brown

It feels like winter is here. I walk along the Squamish River every morning. November was all rain but December has been pretty nice so far.


----------



## aC2rs

Boats in Iona Harbour


----------



## Kerry Brown

Another spectacular morning on the Squamish River.


----------



## Guest

My neighbour captured this pic after one Coopers Hawk crashed 
into his window, flew to the tree and was then joined by it's mate.


----------



## butterknucket

This has probably been asked 100 times before, but what are you guys using for cameras?


----------



## leftysg

laristotle said:


> or modern day bat signal?


Or PRS bird inlay? A sign perhaps?


----------



## Robert1950

Colour infrared photograph. Mid January.


----------



## aC2rs

Robert, that's another great IR result.

I've decided to have another go at it, but, this time with a high quality filter. 
Might eventually have to convert a body though...


----------



## Robert1950

The North Saskatchewan River, middle of January, from downtown Edmonton


----------



## Robert1950

Bring this thread out of winter hibernation.

Shot this in Sept 2013. View of Downtown T.O. from east of the Don. B&W infrared.


----------



## Lola

Robert1950 said:


> Bring this thread out of winter hibernation.
> 
> Shot this in Sept 2013. View of Downtown T.O. from east of the Don. B&W infrared.


 Just so hauntingly beautiful. This pic has got to one of my favs.


----------



## greco

@Robert1950 Beautiful photography! Congratulations!
Do you ever enter any of you work in contests?


----------

